# The Cub cadet web site has been updated with 2004 models



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

54inch deck on 2500 series and 50inch deck on LT1000 series and boy are the 1000 series funny looking.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Im heading there now to check it out.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The 2523 looks like it will be a nice tractor should be a good seller.Price seems good to me.The 1000 series looks ok 50'' deck on the biggest I would have thought they would have went to larger tires on that one like the Deere L series 120. Wow cant wait to check out that hood.Wonder when the 2180 will be up on there sight?Im excited can you tell like a kid in Toys R''us or the day my Cub Cadet stainless cup was sitting in the mail box.This almost seems like a look at spring to me in early winter.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Maybe Amicks can helps us figure out what Cubs trying to do with the new models....

The 2518 is still current, so how does it compare to the newer GT 2523 and the like. Do the newer ones have the cast iron tranny? How is the 2518 more than the newer ones and why if they all have the cast tranny?

The HP spec's on the Web site for the 3204 has changed. Again I realize they are updating it slowly and not everything is updated...

Info on the 5000 series...the models are out already, not wide spread but they are out as well as pricing...but not on the site

Just woundering out loud...

Ducati996


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

where is amicks? why is he ignoring his post? hehe

Love to find out more info on Cub's new series....but their web site is less than stellar....

Duc


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah I have found the site to suck. This site needs to be updated and at least provide better information like the JD site. One thing I noticed that the 1000 series will only offer Briggs and Stratton engines in it, no Kohler or Kaws on it.:flyingdev


----------



## Big Ten AC (Sep 16, 2003)

A CC dealer 18 miles from here has a 5000 series on the lot. I'm going to stop and check it out on Wed. The grille sure looks like crap all black though. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The CC web sight reaaly does need to be improved.Not as nice as the Deere sight.However both need to get the new models listed and get the consumer ready to buy.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree Johndeere !! They are launching one of their most important product lines (5000 series) to compete with the likes of
JD X series and higher? and Kubota BX series possibly? and yet we hear very little...but the other guys products are out....

Just anxious....

Ducati996


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like they just put up info as I speak....


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

The new products are coming. They will be here soon. The 2518 is gone, the only problem is there's probably still some available on some dealers floors. New Cub's coming soon to a DEALER near you.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well the Cub site is finally completly updated for 1000 through the 5000 series tractors. So you can see the 2166's new replacement not to much diffrent as far as looks but I think the MSRP is a little lower this year.


----------

